# Gas Plant



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

This is where you get your natural gas from. I'm hooking up unit heaters, not a big deal but some interesting stuff. incoming line pressure 120#  bumped down to somewhere between 40-60#. pics to follow


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Redwood said:


>


Yup, worthless without tits. Somebody piped 'em straight in with 1/2" 304. It's to bad I had tear out all those pretty bends.  I'll try to get a pic of the heat exchanger, it's freakin' h u g e. 
The first pic is of the flare stack, they never close. :icon_biggrin:


----------



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

120# pressure wow


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

But how much volume you got ???


----------



## gasaman (Oct 19, 2009)

Cast iron fittings on gas? What are you running from the gas cock to the gas valve? It almost looks like EMT conduit.


----------

